# Versanddauer hoh.de



## Joel-92 (25. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
ich habe am Sonntag abend etwas bei hoh.de bestellt und den Betrag (~ 250 €) per Online Banking gleich überwiesen. 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Bestätigungs-Mail, dass das Geld bei hoh.de angekommen ist. 
Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Wie lange hat es bei euch immer gebraucht?
Gibt es bei hoh.de überhaupt eine Geld Eingangsbestätigung?
Gibt es auch eine Versandbestätigung??? Danke.


----------



## chris-gz (25. Januar 2012)

Super erfahrungen auch wenn ich immer mit Paypal bezahlt habe. HoH.de wurde von HTM übernommen schau mal ob von denen eine E-Mail bekommen hast. Normalerweise (bei Paypal) habe ich die Ware immer am 2ten tag nach Bestellung bekommen. Kann sein das die Onlineüberweisung das 1-2 Tage hinauszögert. Die Versandbestätigung hab ich da leider bisher immer erst bekommen als die Ware schon vor mir stand ^^. Das liegt glaub noch an deren Umstellung. Geldeingang wurde bei mir noch bei keinem Bestätigt nur der Versand halt. Aber mach dir keine Sorgen. Wenns heute nicht kommt ruf da mal an. Der Support hilft eigentlich recht gut weiter.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

Schreib doch einfach eine kurze mail an hoh.de oder ruf an.  Heute sollte das Geld schon dort ankommen.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, allerdings dauert das mit Vorkasse-Überweisungen halt oft was länger, besonders wenn man das am WE macht.


----------



## Joel-92 (25. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> ... allerdings dauert das mit Vorkasse-Überweisungen halt oft was länger, besonders wenn man das am WE macht.



Die Server der Bank "arbeiten" Sonntags doch auch, warum sollte es dann übers WE länger dauern?


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

Die Server mögen ggf. arbeiten, aber vielleicht keine Überweisungen tätigen, Banktage sind immer noch von Mo-Fr. da ist egal ob Online oder Offline Überweisung.

Dazu kommt noch das es Banken abhängig ist, manche Banken bekommen es ja noch nicht einmal hin eine Online Überweisung bei der gleichen Bank sofort durchzuführen (bei mir geht es gott sei dank).

Wenn die Banken nicht mit dem Geld arbeiten können sind die doch unglücklich


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung wird am Wochenende nichts überwiesen, erst am nächsten Banktag.

EDIT: Zu langsam ^^


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

Bingo man kann nicht überall sein


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> Bingo man kann nicht überall sein


Aber beide um 15:54 gepostet ^^


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

Bloss das mein Text mehr Wörter beinhaltet


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich musste mich erst noch informieren, ob ich nicht Quatsch schreibe  Naja, halten wir fest: Überweisungen dauern.


----------



## dididerdon (25. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub es gibt eine gesetzliche Vorschrift, das es nicht länger wie 3 Tage dauern darf... bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, hab das mal iwo gelesen..

Meine Mindfactory Bestellung am Montag Abend mit anschließender Online Überweisung ist heute eingegangen und verschickt worden.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

dididerdon schrieb:


> Ich glaub es gibt eine gesetzliche Vorschrift, das es nicht länger wie 3 Tage dauern darf... bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, hab das mal iwo gelesen..


 Aber da waren sicher Werktage gemeint.


----------



## dididerdon (25. Januar 2012)

> Aber da waren sicher Werktage gemeint.



Klar!


----------



## Joel-92 (25. Januar 2012)

Also, habe gerade die Mail bekommen, dass das Paket versendet wurde.


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

Na denn ist doch allet schick


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Joel-92 (26. Januar 2012)

Laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung 40% des Sendevorgangs abgeschlossen...


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

Joa, dann wird es wohl morgen kommen.


----------



## chris-gz (27. Januar 2012)

Und die Vorfreude Platzt schon aus allen Poren herraus ^^. Gib Bescheid


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Januar 2012)

Isses da, isses da? Los sag was und folter uns hier nicht bis aufs letzte


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Januar 2012)

Ja, gestern (27.01) ist es angekommen


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Und läuft die Kiste schon?


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Und läuft die Kiste schon?


 
Ja, war ja nur ein neues Gehäuse, CPU Kühler, RAM, SSD und noch ein paar D-Lan Adapter ;D


----------



## Gonzberg (29. Januar 2012)

Schade, die CPU hätte sich bestimmt über ne neue GPU gefreut


----------



## Joel-92 (30. Januar 2012)

Gonzberg schrieb:


> Schade, die CPU hätte sich bestimmt über ne neue GPU gefreut



Ich spiele nicht viel da reicht die Graka. Assassins Creed ist das einzigste, was ich gerade spiele und das läuft top. 
Vllt kommt mal irgendwann eine HD6870 her, aber nicht so schnell. Oder was für eine Graka wäre für mein System geeignet?


----------

